# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 04/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Hè đã đến đây là thời điểm vô cùng thích hợp cho những hành trình du lịch biển đảo, Côn Đảo cũng là một sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời, đến Côn đảo hòa mình vào dòng nước biển xanh trong vắt, thong thả dạo chơi bên bờ biển, tham quan những địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn… 

Hoặc đến Hà Giang nơi nổi tiếng với những phiên chợ tình Khâu Vai – nơi lưu giữ truyền thuyết về chàng thanh niên người Nùng yêu cô gái người Dáy nhưng không đến được với nhau. Tham quan những địa điểm nổi tiếng như Yên Minh, Đồng Văn, Lũng Cú…

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*SÀI GÒN - CÔN ĐẢO*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêmGiá tour: 2.722.727 VND/ kháchPhương tiện: máy bayKhởi hành: 2,14,16,18,21,23,25,28/4

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Cty TNHH TM & DL Viễn Đông

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Giang: Chợ tình khâu vai 2014*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 3.990.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện: xe du lịchKhởi hành: 24/4

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty VIETRAN TOUR

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Thái Lan - Bangkok - Pattaya VIP ''Buffet 86 Tầng''*

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 7.190.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện: máy bayKhởi hành: 04, 11,18/04

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé Máy Bay, xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Thuế phí sân bay, phụ phí xăng dầu, phí an ninh, bảo hiểm hàng không

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH THIÊN NHIÊN (NATURE TOURIST.,JSC)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Singapore - Gardens by the Bay*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 13.800.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: máy bayKhởi hành: 29,30/4, 1/5

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé, máy bay, xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty Vietrantour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

